# Stealers are a load of.........*UPDATE*



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

See my last post

WANKERS

Had my car in today for adjustment to the door seals as it was letting in a touch of water when it rained.

Any way the tossing little scum bag who managed to do 18 miles in the car and reduce the DIS MPG down from 30 to 24.5mpg is a complete TWAT.

How many miles do you need to do to to test a door seal. Just park the bloody thing outside in the rain....No leak......Job Done

Why do they have to use and abuse customers cars......... :evil:

Rant over.....Thanks


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Surprised it took him 18 miles to drop the mpg that far :lol: .....I'm not helping much am I :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Surprised it took him 18 miles to drop the mpg that far :lol: .....I'm not helping much am I :wink:


No your not ..... :evil: :evil:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

It was good of them to drive it around and make sure that the seal was ok.

You'd be giving out even more if they didn't.

Driving in bad traffic will cause the DIS to change rapidly.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You didn't tell them about the remap did you Dale? :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Probably nipped out to buy their lunch or something. :x


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> You didn't tell them about the remap did you Dale? :wink:


No, but do you think they would have noticed :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

At least they didnt curb your wheel like they did mine


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Go and get the Fucker and give him a good kicking :evil:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Best of all the fuckers did'nt even sort the leak out, just washed in preperation for the BUCKS meet and the thing is still fucking leaking.

WANKERS the lot of them. :evil:


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

just 18 miles------the [email protected] at saab managed to do 260 miles YES 260 miles on alleged road tests while they had the convertible in for leaks which guesss what they didn't fix either HMMMM :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

malTTeezer said:


> just 18 miles------the [email protected] at saab managed to do 260 miles YES 260 miles on alleged road tests while they had the convertible in for leaks which guesss what they didn't fix either HMMMM :evil: :evil: :evil:


I hope you deducted the fuel usage of the bill. :evil:


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

nah it was their 6th attempt at fixing it but it only took them 8 weeks this time NOT to fix it :? saab can't won't change car because they don't have to legally as long as they are making attempts under warranty to fix it,saab gb customer relations have had yet another mouth full but do you know that brick wall?
Guess I won't be getting any more saab brum brums anytime soon 
ermm never :roll:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

malTTeezer said:


> nah it was their 6th attempt at fixing it but it only took them 8 weeks this time NOT to fix it :? saab can't won't change car because they don't have to legally as long as they are making attempts under warranty to fix it,saab gb customer relations have had yet another mouth full but do you know that brick wall?
> Guess I won't be getting any more saab brum brums anytime soon
> ermm never :roll:


Had a similar sort of experience with my local Saab dealer... had an issue with my hood not working (turned out one of the roof sensors had gone) so took it down to the garage for them to have a look. It went down ok, but lo-and-behold it didn't work when the service manager tried to put it back up and stopped 1/4 of the way up. Now what am I supposed to do with a roof that is neither up nor down??? He paniced a little bit, then relaxed when I suggest that we should put it up manually. Only he didn't know that you have to use the key to unlock the rear seats to get to the handle  FFS and he's the service manager!
Upshot is, they had it in to look at, quoted a price, didn't update me, spent more than the quoted price 'investigating the problem', started work without my permission and disabled the alarm to my boot saying it was interfering with their diagnostics!

They wondered why I went ape when I rang them for an update only to be told the parts were ordered and about to be fitted, and it would cost double what they quoted. Managed to get them to waive the extra labour as they'd not kept me updated, and only had to pay ~Â£400 instead of ~Â£750 

Had more issues when the alarm kept going off - my sparkie had a look and it turns out that when they disabled the sensor in the boot, all they did was cut the wire, and put electricians tape over the end.... the dead end that is! The live end was swinging merrily in the rear wing earthing itself on the body whenever it felt like it! Fuckwits, the lot of them! :x


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

this time it went down to luton main workshops but I said that nothing had been done as the missing pins from the boot trim were still missing from the same place but I was assured that the head honcho had checked the work & everything was hunky dory yeah right
BTW sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Right here we go again, took car back for leaky door seal that they did'nt fix the first time round.

Car goes in, no loaners availble despite two being parked next to mine :twisted:

Anyway collect 3 hours later, walk over to it and the [email protected] had only gone a left a hosepipe (think waste of water = drought) on the car in the sun in a hard water area.

So i now have white chalk markes all over the glass, mirrors, paintwork and its a real bastard to get off.....Any ideas anyone?

It is name and shame time, but AYLESBURY AUDI are starting to go down hill IMHO. I know this forum has a lot of good stuff to say but i think at present they are all tosseres (bar Jessica [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Feel real good now, back to trying to remove limescale.

PS Shoudl I try that clit bang stuff  :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Feel for you Dale - what the hell are Aylesbury playing at :x

Only way to get rid of burnt-in chalk marks is to wash the whole car and polish if necessary then wax over. Can't think of an easy way :? Windows should clean up with some Autoglym Fast Glass.

Just a thought - do you have any Quick detailer? That might work


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Feel for you Dale - what the hell are Aylesbury playing at :x
> 
> Only way to get rid of burnt-in chalk marks is to wash the whole car and polish if necessary then wax over. Can't think of an easy way :? Windows should clean up with some Autoglym Fast Glass.
> 
> Just a thought - do you have any Quick detailer? That might work


I dont have any quick detailer, were can i get it from?

The biggest pain in the arse is that i did the whole car before the APS meet last week and now looks like I have to do it again.

Thanks for the support in a time af need :evil:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Halfords sell it - Comes in a box with a clay bar.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Halfords sell it - Comes in a box with a clay bar.


off to halfords then :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Sorry to hear of your woes - I've bee recommending Aylesbury to anyone that will listen as they've been really good to me.

Certainly a lot better than Amersham. I hope they don't go downhill too or I'll end up with no where left to go...

Except another marque and I don't want to do that.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Kell said:


> Sorry to hear of your woes - I've bee recommending Aylesbury to anyone that will listen as they've been really good to me.
> 
> Certainly a lot better than Amersham. I hope they don't go downhill too or I'll end up with no where left to go...
> 
> Except another marque and I don't want to do that.


Kell

In general they are quite good its just the stupid things they do they really p!ss you off like rag your motor and leave hard water all over it. I shall use them for warrenty but of to APS for the other stuff.

:roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kell said:


> Sorry to hear of your woes - I've bee recommending Aylesbury to anyone that will listen as they've been really good to me.
> 
> Certainly a lot better than Amersham. I hope they don't go downhill too or I'll end up with no where left to go...
> 
> Except another marque and I don't want to do that.


Well, watch this space on Amersham.

I hear that Wayside may be buying them which could only be a good thing. 
I've already had a discussion with Wayside management about my recent experiences with Amersham and areas which can be improved there . Amersham used to be ok - then when HR Owen took over the Courtesy Cars got better but everything else went to poo.


----------

